# Eclipse 3.0: Plugin wird nicht erkannt



## jedi (16. Jul 2004)

Hi,

habe das Lomboz Plugin in das Stammverzeichnis von Eclipse (wie beschrieben) richtig extrahiert.

Unter windows/preferences erscheint der Baum Lomboz nicht   

Folgendes habe ich bereits versucht:
Verzeichnis habe ich kontrolliert; neuste Version von Lomboz (11.07) genommen!

Was kann ich noch tun?

Gruss,

jedi


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Jul 2004)

Ist EMF (emf-sdo-runtime-2.0.0.zip) auch installiert?


----------



## bygones (16. Jul 2004)

und ist der plugins ordner auch im eclipse/plugins verzeichnis ?
bzw. wenn du über Help -> About Eclipse Platform -> Plugin Details gehst - siehst du dann das plugin aufgelistet ?


----------



## Guest (16. Jul 2004)

emf-sdo-runtime-2.0.0.zip habe extrahiert!

Über Plugin Details sehe ich mehre Bezeichnung mit lomboz.
Das Plugin Sysdeo konnte ich am Vortag ohne Probleme integrieren....


----------



## jedi (16. Jul 2004)

emf-sdo-runtime-2.0.0.zip habe extrahiert! 

Über Plugin Details sehe ich mehre Bezeichnung mit lomboz. 
Das Plugin Sysdeo konnte ich am Vortag ohne Probleme integrieren....


----------



## nollario (19. Jul 2004)

unterstützt das plugin denn überhaupt eclipse 3? hab auch einige alte plugins, die unter 3 nicht mehr liefen...


----------



## jedi (20. Jul 2004)

nollario hat gesagt.:
			
		

> unterstützt das plugin denn überhaupt eclipse 3? hab auch einige alte plugins, die unter 3 nicht mehr liefen...



Das Plugin ist extra für Eclipse 3.x


----------



## gest01 (25. Jul 2004)

Hi

Habe auch Probleme um unter Eclipse 3.0 Plugins zum laufen zu bringen.
Ich Probiere schon seit einigen Stunden vergeblich das Visual Editor(VE)-Plugin zum laufen zu bringen.

Weiss jemand wieso das nicht geht???
Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------

